# Where's Hootbob?



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It's very odd for Don to be silent for so long around here.
Hope everything is OK?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Gilligan got him......


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I just spoke to Peggy & life has just been a bit hectic since school started. 
He'll probably check in sometime this evening.

Tami


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> Gilligan got him......


No I didn't.









Gilligan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doug, 
use it to your advantage...get some more posts in while you can!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Doug,
> use it to your advantage...get some more posts in while you can!


Jeez! I hadn't thought of that!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Still around
Things have just got a little crazy in the last few days
With kids in football,cheerleading and High School band now dance class

And work is wearing me out

But the worst is with my mom
She was admitted into Lehigh Medical Center for her heart
She had surgery on Monday for Atrial Fribrillation

The worst part she has a large fatty tumor in her right auricle(They don't know if it's Bening or Malignant
The Doctors said they have never seen one this big before. But has to wait till her Artial Fribrillation was under control before they could take care of tumor in her heart and the micro valve that is leaking

So I'll try to get in as often as I can

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Don,

Your mom will be in our prayers.









Tami, John & John Luke


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Gilligan said:


> Gilligan got him......


No I didn't.









Gilligan








[/quote]
hey Gilligan, how'd you get 2 squares??? has the professor been helping you?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dear Don,
I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. Both of you are in our thoughts and prayers right now. 
Please know that we are here to support you round the clock.
Dawn


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Don

So sorry to hear about your mom. LVH is a great place you have a great set of physician's at your hands. I've got several friends that work there. If we can do anything for you besides pray just send a PM our way!!!

Steph and Jim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your mom Don.

My mom is also not doing well, but seemly not as bad as yours. At least my mom is home.

Sherry and I will keep your mom and your family in our prayers.

Dan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don,

I am so sorry to hear about your Mother. Your family will be in our thoughts while you deal with this important issue. We'll hold the fort down for you here, and please know that you have a lot of shoulders to lean on around here if you need a little (or a lot of) support.

Hang in there, buddy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Don,

We'll be praying for healing for your mom and peace and strength for all of you.

Mike


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about this.
Give me a call if you need anything.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don,

Sorrry to hear about your mom. Atria Fibrillation is sacary enopugh, without additional problems. We will be praying for a return to full health.

Rita


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about you mother Don. If you need anything just let us know.

Gary


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'll be praying for you and yours, Don, and keeping a good thought to send strength your way!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Don, I'm so sorry to hear this. We will light a candle tonight and all good Wolfwood energy is being sent your way. PLEASE let me/us know if there's anything we can do. Sometimes just knowing there's a place to run to for awhile can help......


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

You know Don, if this thread hadn't started by the time I got on, I was going to do it myself. I will be keeping your mom in my thoughts and prayers. Keep the faith, buddy. We miss you, cause we care.

Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just a bit of an update: Don was able to check into the Chat tonight (good to see him there) and he said his mom is "doing a little better". Keep all that strong Outbacker energy focused, folks!


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Don

I'm glad to hear that your mom is doing a little better. We'll keep her and your family in our prayers.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Sorry to hear about your mom. Your family will be apart of our prayers tonight. Keep the faith my friend.

Thor


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

If we can help anyway, please let us know. You and family will be in our prayers.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hootbob,

My best to you and your mom in this difficult time.

Mark


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Don,

So sorry to hear about your Mother. Please know we are all thinking about you and wishing you and your family well.

Jean Ann


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Don,

Sorry to hear. Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for your Mom.

Take care

Wayne


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Don,

So sorry to hear about your mother. I know how tough it is. No matter how old you are, it's still "Mommy." I'll be praying for her and your family.

Scott


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the prayers and wishes
I told my Mom and she said thankyou very much
That is why (its not just a site It's a Family)

Don


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

HootBob said:


> That is why (its not just a site It's a Family)
> 
> Don


The Outbackers.com Family!!


Can't get much better than that!!!


----------

